# Nuova Simonelli Oscar II OPV - one year in. Service?



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

Hi all

I have owned the aforementioned from new for a year. I havenÂ't done anything in terms of maintenance other than feed it filtered water (its a very thirsty machine!) and clean out the water reservoir a few times. I have no reason to believe there is anything wrong, as as I have used filtered water, limescale shouldnÂ't be an issue (I assume), but was wondering what I should do as good practice? It has an OPV fitted since purchase from Bella Barista - do they need tuning?!

I was thinking of sending it to Bella Barista, assuming they do some sort of service, but what do you think needs doing and if anything, have you had your machines serviced by a third party you recommend?

thanks

Phil

(PS: I also have a mazzer super jolly which I bought second hand from here - done nothing with that either other than keep it clean!)


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Give BB a call and see what they recommend. They're a decent mob, I'm sure they'll see you right.


----------



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

I did and they are great. They suggested the following. Could I do this myself?: would recommend a service at the two year point. Other than swapping the group head gasket and keeping the shower clean that's all that needs to be done at this point.


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

You can buy yourself ESPAZZOLA, and do the clean-up of shower screen after every espresso session.

Also you should have blind filter basket and Cafiza to do backflush from time to time (once per week for example).

Head gasket - you replace it only when needed


----------



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

thanks. Just bought the ESPAZZOLA on your recommendation. The voucher code still works.

Never backflushed. Will have to look into the benefits of doing that...(and how much it costs to get a blind filter basket/ Cafiza


----------

